# Meds & Dreams/Conciousness



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Okay..this might seem kind of wierd, but has anyone had CRAZY dreams/nightmares since they have been on anti-depressants.I have been on remeron for a little over a week and i have been having really graphic nighmares. Is this a side effect that goes away ever?Also, have any of you NOTICED a sort of altering of your conciousness/awareness on them? Things just seem a little bit......different. I mean...i know I am messing with my mind chemistry....just curious.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Spider,I know *exactly* what you're talking about!! I've had this feeling since I started Celexa about 4 months ago but could never put it into words and thought I'd sound like a total looney toon if I tried to describe it to someone else. I've always had very vivid dreams, but since the Celexa the dreams feel VERY real and it's almost as if I have "flash backs" of my dreams through out the day... do you get that too?Thank you for bringing this up!


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

I've always been a person who dreamed a lot at night, but since being on Remeron they've become more vivid and more frequent. They're not nightmares though, thank goodness! Just the same ol' random stuff.







And I don't think the Remeron has made me feel any different, either. At first I had less patience with people, but that seems to have gone away. Now I pretty much feel exactly the same as I did before. I'm a little disappointed, to be honest. I didn't understand what all the fuss was about anti-depressants and now I still don't.Anyway, maybe it's working in a negative way for you, and not working enough for me! But it really has helped with my D, so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey,Sometimes the dreams are nightmare-ish, and sometimes they are just really graphic, too. I have only been on the meds for a week and a half and they have made me really tired. I know what you mean, I can't really EXPLAIN the difference in conciousness. I am definatly feeling more calm already, I haven't had any anxiety in a few days (which is rad). But I guess I just have a feeling of being "removed" , like I am outside of myself sometimes.. I am going to stay with them for at least another week or so to see. My anxiety has stopped, and nausea has decreased ( which is what I wanted) but is it worth it at this price????When does the sleepiness end???


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Spider,From what I know Remeron is known to cause drowsiness but of course all drugs affect every individual differently. I'm on Celexa and when I first started taking it I had problems getting to sleep. It's not like I'm full of energy but I was suffering from insomnia for the first month or more on it yet feeling very tired at the same time. Your best bet is to speak to your doctor if you find the side effects unbearable. From my understanding anti-depressants are kind of a hit and miss thing, although I totally lucked out with the Celexa.Best Wishes


----------



## scottpoole (Jan 12, 2002)

I was on Elavil for a while and that was the worst stuff ever created. I could take one 10 milligram and I would be out like a light. It made me grumpy angry tired and I was always pisssed off, that and tired. I made me like a damn zombie. I never knew if I was awake or asleep. Needless to say, I quit taking it.Scott


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey, This is spider...something happened with my account and I couldn't log on, so I had to reregister as Spider1. Same spider, different name.Anyhow, the remeron is becoming TOO MUCH!! I am sleepy all day long, My doctor keeps telling me to wait it out, but I have this thing, It's called WORK, and I have to be there every day. At this rate, I am going to be stuck in bed.Then I am noticing CONSTANT irritability..No good. I have no patience and seem to be turning into a major ######, which is totally not my nature. I am lucky to have an understanding boyfriend.So, My next try may be another med. I am going to see my doctor tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## corngirl (Jan 17, 2002)

i have llllooooooong and vivid dreams on all antidepressants i have been on. i have heard other people say the same thing. i don't mind the dreams - they are usually fun and adventurous (although i had some really ba nightmares when i first started prozac)cg.


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

When I was on serzone I had some really exciting ones. My all time favorite had to be the one where I was getting crucified.Then there was the time I broke the poster bed . That was probably even more frightening. I thought there was someone in the room with me (a bad person).Bob


----------

